# Help needed regarding Repeating papers.



## murk (Nov 3, 2010)

I would like to know that i m going to repeat my Fsc paper Chemistry, (Bahawalpur board)

I would like to ask:

1. If we repeat the paper is the previous result restored? 

2. Do we have to give practical exams again? 

3. Are we considered private candidate if we repeat papers? 

4. When is the date to fil the form

Regards 

Thanks


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

*1. If we repeat the paper is the previous result restored? *
If you improved marks then you will have improved result other wise your previous result will be counted.
*2. Do we have to give practical exams again? *
yes if you are repeating science subjects you will have to appear in practical exam as well.
*3. Are we considered private candidate if we repeat papers? *
no,you will be considered as ex can*didate of your previous institution.**
*4. When is the date to fill the form?
the form is to be submitted within the deadline of regular candidate hssc registration please check hwww.bisebwp.edu.pk/online_admission.php for details.


----------



## murk (Nov 3, 2010)

shanikhan said:


> *1. If we repeat the paper is the previous result restored? *
> If you improved marks then you will have improved result other wise your previous result will be counted.
> *2. Do we have to give practical exams again? *
> yes if you are repeating science subjects you will have to appear in practical exam as well.
> ...


Thank you very much for youur help, but i would like to know that am i suppose to give my papers with Supplementry 2010 or with the regular students. The exams are held in May, so Would i be giving exams in May 2011 or i can give earlier?

If i repeat any of my paper, Am i suppose to contact the Board or my previous school/college?


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you very much for your help, but i would like to know that am i suppose to give my papers with Supplementry 2010 or with the regular students. The exams are held in May, so Would i be giving exams in May 2011 or i can give earlier?
you can give earlier with supplementary if you like.You can also give along with annual.

If i repeat any of my paper, Am i suppose to contact the Board or my previous school/college?
you have to get your application form attested from any principal of any college having affiliation with your board.you need to send admission form for improvement to the board.


----------



## Irtaza (Aug 18, 2010)

I aslo have some questions about repeating as i m doing fsc from multan board

1-if we repeat only 1st year do we have to give practicals again because i know that practicals are only the part of 2nd year


2-i read about grace marks on a board site

However a candidate who has passed the examination with grace marks can improve only the Part-In which no grace marks were awarded.


what r grace marks and if i get these grace marks in my 1st year i cant repeat it???...what is the problem with that??

3-Is their any deduction of marks from board for repeating?


----------



## murk (Nov 3, 2010)

shanikhan said:


> Thank you very much for your help, but i would like to know that am i suppose to give my papers with Supplementry 2010 or with the regular students. The exams are held in May, so Would i be giving exams in May 2011 or i can give earlier?
> you can give earlier with supplementary if you like.You can also give along with annual.
> 
> If i repeat any of my paper, Am i suppose to contact the Board or my previous school/college?
> you have to get your application form attested from any principal of any college having affiliation with your board.you need to send admission form for improvement to the board.


Thanks


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Irtaza said:


> I aslo have some questions about repeating as i m doing fsc from multan board
> 
> 1-if we repeat only 1st year do we have to give practicals again because i know that practicals are only the part of 2nd year
> 
> ...


1.according to my sources you have to give practical exam again with second year even if you are reappearing in first year exams.

2.I don't know about grace marks system maybe someone else can help you in this regard.

3.No marks will be deducted in giving improvement.

I advise you to visitBoard of Intermediate & Secondary Education, Gujranwala
select your board link(on down left of webpage) and click contact us.You can either call them or email them to remove your queries about improvement.


----------



## adilshaikh348 (Jun 11, 2011)

come back to chandka!!!


----------



## saimali (Mar 11, 2012)

i want to ask that . if i only want to improve my 1st year result after giving 1st year exam.... can i do so .......


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

saimali said:


> i want to ask that . if i only want to improve my 1st year result after giving 1st year exam.... can i do so .......


you can give improvement papers with supply exam of 1st year or with annual exam of second year!


----------



## sulaiha (Nov 23, 2015)

how many ammount for repeating the two subjects should be deposit?


----------



## sulaiha (Nov 23, 2015)

i am new here:thumbsup:


----------



## sulaiha (Nov 23, 2015)

admission kab ho gay fpr fsc repeaters?


----------



## sadoo98775 (2 mo ago)

i want to ask if we repeat 2nd year paper will any marks be detected for repeating


----------

